# dettagliato



## francisgranada

Hola a todos,

Cerco la parola spagnola corrispondente a _dettagliato_ nell' italiano.

Esempio: _Una spiegazione dettagliata_
Io direi: _Una explicación detallada_

Ma ho dei dubbi, perché il DRAE riporta solo questo:
*detallado**, da**.*
(Del part. de _detallar_).
*1. *adj. coloq._ Sor._ Dicho de la madera de pino: Escogida por su calidad.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Tomby

francisgranada said:


> Cerco la parola spagnola corrispondente a _dettagliato_ nell' italiano.
> 
> Esempio: _Una spiegazione dettagliata_
> Io direi: _Una explicación detallada_


"_Una explicación *detallada*_" é perfetto.


----------



## zipp404

_Una explicación detallad_a. Suena horrible.  (Con qué razón la RAE ni siquiera lo considera en otros contextos).

Se dice:  _Una explicación amplia, una explicación minuciosa_.


----------



## francisgranada

zipp404 said:


> _Una explicación detallad_a. Suena horrible.
> 
> Se dice: _Una explicación amplia, una explicación minuciosa_.


 
Quizás no es un ejemplo óptimo del punto de vista estilístico ... . (Según mi opinión, _amplia_ no es la misma cosa, mas _minuciosa_ "grosso modo" sí ... )

¿Puedes darme un ejemplo, digamos correcto (sea gramaticalmente que estilísticamente) para aprender mejor el uso de la palabra en cuestión y también para entender más "_detalladamente_ " lo que dices (es decir, porqué suena horrible)?


----------



## zipp404

_Amplia _en el sentido de abarcar todos los puntos; _minuciosa _en el sentido que se detiene con mucho, quizás demasiado, cuidado en todos los detalles.

_Detallar _como infinitivo sí se usa; pero el el participio pasado empleado como adjetivo (1) suena como un anglicismo y (2) la locución a mis oídos suena pesada.

Tiene en cuenta que en español la belleza de los sonidos al hablar constituye en sí también un elemento importante en la composición. 

Lo que hace que una espresión o una oración tenga belleza es el orden de las palabras [por ejemplo, en una pregunta se usa la inversión verbo-sujeto], elegir las palabras que comuniquen cada idea con precisión, y que en los sonidos de las sílabas haya armonia, por lo que te aconsejo que leas autores españoles e hispanoamericanos de manera que te nutras de sus expresiones y las asimiles, las respires, las sudes, las sueñes, las _vivas_ y aprendas de ellos porque ellos son los maestros y saben pensar y escribir, en vez de tú hacer composiciones en un vacio porque así no se aprende.  Se necesitan modelos. Para formarse bien bien bien.


----------



## Geviert

En efecto, me parece una exageración de parte de Zipp. Una explicación detallada es una explicación hecha con lujo de detalles, minuciosa (correcto). No veo un problema de estilo. Los dos motivos que se aducen son subjetivos (me suena, no me suena. Suenan las campanas compañeros).


----------



## zipp404

Es cuestión de gusto.  A mi suena como un anglicismo porque en inglés (en el cual la voz pasiva es mucho más común que en español) el participio pasado se usa mucho como adjetivo.

Os sugiero ésta:  Una explicación atenta a los detalles.


----------



## Neuromante

Para mi lo de "detallada" está perfecto, sobretodo en esta frase.


----------



## Massimo_m

Neuromante said:


> Para mi lo de "detallada" está perfecto, sobretodo en esta frase.



Anche a me sembra così. 
Non voglio sostituirmi e meno ancora contraddire i madre lingua spagnoli, ma ad esempio con qualsiasi motore di ricerca si trovano milioni d'esempi in cui si usa l'espressione "explicación detallada". 
Naturalmente questa non è una prova certa della sua correttezza (tanta gente scrive male, in italiano come in spagnolo ) però è almeno un indizio del suo largo uso.  
Massimo


----------



## Tomby

zipp404 said:


> _Una explicación detallad_a. Suena horrible. (Con qué razón la RAE ni siquiera lo considera en otros contextos).
> 
> Se dice: _Una explicación amplia, una explicación minuciosa_.


No voy a discutir como se dice. Yo lo tengo claro. Y tú parece que también. No obstante te transcribo lo que dice el Dizionario IT/SP Hoepli y mandaré tus quejas a su autora Di Laura Tam :


> *detallado*: dettagliato, minuzioso, particolareggiato; ex:. _un relato detallado_: un racconto *dettagliato*.


----------



## hual

zipp404 said:


> _Amplia _en el sentido de abarcar todos los puntos; _minuciosa _en el sentido que se detiene con mucho, quizás demasiado, cuidado en todos los detalles.
> 
> _Detallar _como infinitivo sí se usa; pero el el participio pasado empleado como adjetivo (1) suena como un anglicismo y (2) la locución a mis oídos suena pesada.
> 
> *Tiene* en cuenta que en español la belleza de los sonidos al hablar constituye en sí también un elemento importante en la composición.
> 
> Lo que hace que una e*s*presión  o una oración tenga belleza es el orden de las palabras [por ejemplo, en una pregunta se usa la inversión verbo-sujeto], ....


 
Otros elementos importantes son la correcta conjugación de los verbos y la ortografía.


----------



## zipp404

OK, OK.  Explicación _detallada_.  
_*Ten*_ en vez de _tiene_, y _*expresión *_en vez de _espresión_.

.


----------



## 0scar

francisgranada said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Cerco la parola spagnola corrispondente a _dettagliato_ nell' italiano.
> 
> Esempio: _Una spiegazione dettagliata_
> Io direi: _Una explicación detallada_
> 
> Ma ho dei dubbi, perché il DRAE riporta solo questo:
> *detallado**, da**.*
> (Del part. de _detallar_).
> *1. *adj. coloq._ Sor._ Dicho de la madera de pino: Escogida por su calidad.
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



En el diccionario no están los significados obvios de los participios de todos los verbos, hay que buscar por el infinitivo, en este caso _detallar.
_


----------



## francisgranada

0scar said:


> En el diccionario no están los significados obvios de los participios de todos los verbos, hay que buscar por el infinitivo, en este caso _detallar._


 
Si no estuviera en absoluto, me sería claro.... Mas lo reporta, pero solo con un significado específico ... 

Gracias a todos por las explicaciones _detalladas_ .


----------



## 0scar

En realidad solo ponen los significados que son adjetivos o sustantivos derivados de participios, no los participios en si mismo.


----------

